# PA Trout this weekend and last(w/ pics)



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Thought I would share my last two trips to PA for trout and steel..

Last Saturday we headed up to Erie to catch some chrome. The stream was at a good level, but clear like always and plenty of people. There were millions of people fishin over the large groups of fish, but we found some smaller pods in between the bigger holes. 








Here's a skipper. I definitely noticed more this year than in the past. Lots on peoples stringers too.









Sunday morning we decided to check out a trout stream outside of Franklin, PA. We caught a bunch of stocked rainbows in the faster water on eggs, but also saw some fish in the slower pools but I think they were spooked. I also managed to get a wild brown. We fished the fly fishing only stretch on this stream, and TU did some nice work on it. 

























Today we hit a different wild brownie stream in NW PA. We fished it about a month ago and did pretty good, but today I only got one, which was on my first cast of the day. Very beautiful little creek with rugged terrain.

























After that we fished a more popular trout stream nearby. We were the only ones there(which is rare) and the stream was in really good shape, but filled with leaves. We managed to get some stocked bows and browns. A great two weekends on some beautiful streams!


----------



## bruceride (Aug 1, 2011)

Great pictures and report!


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Nice pictures! I can't wait till april to go back down there with the guys.


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

Great pictures! I think I recognize two of those streams. Thanks for sharing.
Merf


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Very nice, that water looks great!


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks guys! Yeah thats all great water, especially on those wild streams.


----------

